# Rehome needed for a GSD X Husky - NE England



## uroplatus (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, I am looking to rehome my 3 year old Husky x German Shepherd dog. He is named Niko and is about the size of a husky although heavier set and is a lovely, friendly dog he is quite excitable though. He is neutered and microchipped. He is very friendly with people and other dogs. I'm not sure what he is like with other animals. He would suit a couple or family with older children as he is very boisterous. I have had him since he was 12 weeks old and was housetrained as a puppy but he moved to live outside at around a year old. When in the house he was well behaved and non-destructive the only reason he lives outside now is due to him preferring to be there rather than in the house.

I have to rehome him due to moving house where the landlord does not allow dogs. 
I am currently 7 months pregnant, already have a 3 year old son and an 11 year old step-son and need to move house as I need to upgrade due to not having enough rooms for my expanding family otherwise he wouldnt be up for rehoming.

If anyone can help please get in touch. He is currently on lists for rehoming with a few rescue centres as well as on here. I am based in Billingham, near Middlesbrough.
Please excuse the poor pics they were taken on a bad camera today -the date is obviously wrong lol


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

hehe a dog from the future! on a serious note, he looks gorgeous wish i could help  hope he finds a loving home he deserves soon x


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 21, 2010)

That made me giggle - a dog from the future  I've had a bit of interest but no takers yet


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

A lovely dog. I wish you luck in finding him the perfect home hun


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm pleased to say Niko has found a new home with some lovely people and another dog so I am very pleased  Thanks to all the people who enquired about him


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry, didn't realise you were rehoming him to another home, I thought you had just rehomed him! My bad.... cc


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

uroplatus said:


> I'm pleased to say Niko has found a new home with some lovely people and another dog so I am very pleased  Thanks to all the people who enquired about him


thats excellent news he's a gorgeous dog and i'm sure he's got a lot to give his new owners


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 21, 2010)

Niko is back up for rehome due to the people backing out of the rehome due to him whining on his first night and disturbing neighbours . 
He will take a few nights to settle into a new home as all dogs do and whining is perfecty normal for a dog who is settling into a new environment. 
I am really disappointed but hopefully someone will take him on who is prepared for a few nights of crying.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

uroplatus said:


> Niko is back up for rehome due to the people backing out of the rehome due to him whining on his first night and disturbing neighbours .
> He will take a few nights to settle into a new home as all dogs do and whining is perfecty normal for a dog who is settling into a new environment.
> I am really disappointed but hopefully someone will take him on who is prepared for a few nights of crying.


i would have expected some whining on his first night, the poor thing


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

oh poor baby they obviously wernt for him id love to and would take him but im in north east scotland....


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 21, 2010)

Stil here so bump for today


----------



## annmays (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi There

I would love to give him a for ever home, looking at the photographs he is gorgeous, if he is still available please let me know, I am based in Durham but I am willing to drive for him, please please let me know ASAP!! thank you and hope to chat soon


----------



## Dogsr4life2012 (Apr 3, 2012)

i know this is a long shot but do you still have husky


----------

